# VERY BAD BIRD! Bully Band?



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

As some might know I had a problem with a couple of eggstealing cocks but the problem bird I have now makes those two look sedate. 

This bird is a MENTAL CASE!! He started abusing and pecking his first mate LONG before breeding season started, he was running her before there were even nest boxes to run her into. And not just normal running to the nest, he would trample her while grabbing the back of her head and shaking it around, ripping out feathers. It always seemed as though he chose her whether she was willing to be his mate or not. This earned him the name CAVEMAN!! When we separated the sexes he would just pace back and forth like a wild animal and throw himself at the wall trying to get back to her. Once they were put back together the abuse started again and I realized that it was probably his fault that she bacame eggbound. I can offer all the calcium in the world but it didn't do her any good because he would never let her eat or drink. 
Since his first mate had been inside recovering from the eggbinding he chose a new mate and they have their first egg which has triggered new mental issues with him. In the last couple of days he decided he doesn't like his neighbors in the nest box above him who are sitting on eggs (the wimpy pair ) and is OBSESSED with going in their box and trying to kick them out. Eggs are getting tossed out of the bowl during the scuffle. I have pulled him out and locked him in his nest box 3 times BUT he throws himself against the door until he manages to escape. I wish I had video to show how single minded and obsessive his behavior is.
I had been told before to shut the door to the nest box that they are intruding on but my question with that is how long? I can't really keep birds locked in a nest box for a month or more and doesn't seem fair to them since they aren't the ones causing the problem, same with trying to keep the bad bird in his own box. How long till he learns, if ever??
I read about Renee's bully band but am unsure if I can do that when they have eggs? If so what size/how long do I make the rubber band?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

If I had a bird like that he would not be there long.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would not use the bully bands with breeding birds. That's SURE to get you some broken eggs. 
I don't really know what to tell you about this cock bird. I guess my only suggestion would be separate him from the rest of the birds and don't even breed from him this year. Once you separate everyone again, you can put him back in the loft and THEN use the bully band.
I've had a couple of cocks like that, but recognized the problem before breeding season and got thier fuzzy butts calmed down before I put them with their mate. 
SOME will say, just leave them and let them work it out. You can do that, but keep count of how many broken eggs you get BEFORE the dust settles.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

That's the thing with this guy, I didn't see this coming because he used to save all the abuse for his woman. Maybe that is his problem? His new mate actually seems to like him so he has more time on his hands since he is not beating her. And it is only this one pair above him that he is bothering. Is there a chance he will knock it off when his new mate lays the second egg?? 

I do have a section upstairs called the bad boy room that I put the other pain in the neck, unattached males. It's just, I would feel bad for Wonder Ho taking away both her man and her eggs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, there will be at least a few hours every day that he'll be occupied by sitting on the eggs. 
It MIGHT be that he'll settle down some when he's got something to do......just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Do really need to breed from him? If not, I would isolate him from the others in a seperate cage outside of the loft with his mate.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Of course I just went out to clean the loft and he is sitting on his egg like a perfect little angel 

Goldenboy: I don't really have any place else that I can put them together outside this loft. We are in the process of building a second loft but it is not ready yet. Also they already have one egg, expecting the second this afternoon.

Though he is an absolute Psycho, before this all his aggression was directed towards his mate, it was only a couple days ago he started to bother the ones above him and this pair have gotten themselves kicked out of every nest box they try to settle in. So I'm beginning to wonder if the fault lies with them. If they just need a little tough love.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Just one question...Why would you want to breed this cock? He sounds like a pain in the butt. Why would you want a bunch of babies from him? Wouldn't they have a good chance of being just like him? I'd take the eggs and substitute someone else's eggs or dummy eggs.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats the thing he is TOTALLY NUTS but also a very sweet boy. He was horrible to his first mate but is a total sweetheart to his new one. He still runs her to the nest but nothing like what he did to the other hen. I think because this hen actually likes him, she pursued him, trying to get his attention. He just started bothering his neighbors upstairs the last day or two and they are the ONLY ones he is messing with. He doesn't go into any of the other boxes and had never even gotten in a fight before this.

The problem with him is that when he sets his mind to something he is totally relentless and stubborn. You can see the little wheels turning in his head while he is plotting his next move.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow13 said:


> Thats the thing he is TOTALLY NUTS but also a very sweet boy. He was horrible to his first mate but is a total sweetheart to his new one. He still runs her to the nest but nothing like what he did to the other hen. I think because this hen actually likes him, she pursued him, trying to get his attention. He just started bothering his neighbors upstairs the last day or two and they are the ONLY ones he is messing with. He doesn't go into any of the other boxes and had never even gotten in a fight before this.
> 
> The problem with him is that when he sets his mind to something he is totally relentless and stubborn. You can see the little wheels turning in his head while he is plotting his next move.


You know, I've got one like that "sorta".......he's retired from racing now and in the breeding loft, but when I shipped him to a race, I had to be the last to put my birds in the crate and he had to be the last one put in. Once in the crate, he got 1/2 the crate......the other 15 birds got the other half. He was mean as a snake. He rules the loft too. I haven't been able to put any babies on the floor this year. He protects HIS babies, but goes after all the others. Next year, he'll go into a breeding pen. However, when he's on his nest of eggs/babies........total calm, no one would believe it unless they saw it. In fact, I posted a video a while back of me petting a red cock bird. He's the one.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Just one question...Why would you want to breed this cock? He sounds like a pain in the butt. Why would you want a bunch of babies from him? Wouldn't they have a good chance of being just like him? I'd take the eggs and substitute someone else's eggs or dummy eggs.


I've heard that some people like to keep those kinds of birds because they have a greater desire to get back home to the loft. The whole theory makes a lot of sense but I agree with you on the pain in the butt part.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, yes he can be a pain in the butt though I'm not sure I would say he is "one of those bird" LOL!! 
I was very annoyed with him when I started this thread. He isn't really a very bad bird, though I would say he definately has OCD as well as another one from the same family who will NOT STOP building his nest!! He has built it so high that the poor hen is almost squished against the top of the box. I don't know what they will do when the eggs hatch won't be any room on top of the babies 
The last couple of times I checked Caveman is happily sitting on his eggs, Wonder Ho had the 2nd right on schedule so I'm hoping that will keep him occupied. 

The real test will be tomorrow when his former hen returns to the loft ! I have had her inside since the eggbinding in one of the large racing crates, divided by a feeding trough down the middle. Since Caveman paired up with someone new so quickly I took the opportunity to get her a new man and SHE LOVES HIM !! I also made sure he was one of the biggest birds in the loft just in case Caveman started any s**t when she came back! LOL


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Unless he's given me awesome babies, I'd dispose of him quickly.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

moonshadow13 said:


> As some might know I had a problem with a couple of eggstealing cocks but the problem bird I have now makes those two look sedate.
> 
> This bird is a MENTAL CASE!! He started abusing and pecking his first mate LONG before breeding season started, he was running her before there were even nest boxes to run her into. And not just normal running to the nest, he would trample her while grabbing the back of her head and shaking it around, ripping out feathers. It always seemed as though he chose her whether she was willing to be his mate or not. This earned him the name CAVEMAN!! When we separated the sexes he would just pace back and forth like a wild animal and throw himself at the wall trying to get back to her. Once they were put back together the abuse started again and I realized that it was probably his fault that she bacame eggbound. I can offer all the calcium in the world but it didn't do her any good because he would never let her eat or drink.
> Since his first mate had been inside recovering from the eggbinding he chose a new mate and they have their first egg which has triggered new mental issues with him. In the last couple of days he decided he doesn't like his neighbors in the nest box above him who are sitting on eggs (the wimpy pair ) and is OBSESSED with going in their box and trying to kick them out. Eggs are getting tossed out of the bowl during the scuffle. I have pulled him out and locked him in his nest box 3 times BUT he throws himself against the door until he manages to escape. I wish I had video to show how single minded and obsessive his behavior is.
> ...


Whatever the finale outcome of this "Caveman", I would like to know what kind of offspring he produces.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a picture of the sweet little monster! 
View attachment 11816


Put his former hen back out in the loft today with her new mate and caveman didn't seem to notice or care. Luckily it seems his new obsession is taking care of his eggs and nest box LOL!!

Here is a pic of the nest that his OCD brother won't stop building!! and one who is content with just a bowl and nest pad!!
View attachment 11817
View attachment 11818


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol Cumberland Farm Is Going To Get You!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Whatever the finale outcome of this "Caveman",* I would like to know what kind of offspring he produces.*


Me too.....


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

found this thread looking up bully bands, moonshadow13 your posts crack me up. 
thanks for the evening giggles.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you breed bullies together, their babies will end up as bullies. I mated mine and their children are all bullies. I breed 3 rounds and they are like hell. They are fast trapper though especially the father. I think they are very possessive of their nest/territory. The babies are like biter and wing slapper. They look cute until you put your hand and they hiss like a snake. LOL!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

My bad boy's kids are just as sweet as they can be! Seems they got Mom's genes!!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

moonshadow13 said:


> The problem with him is that when he sets his mind to something he is totally relentless and stubborn. You can see the little wheels turning in his head while he is plotting his next move.


Please do not fault him for that, my wife has to live with me and I am the same way. Hardheaded!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Big T,
If that is the case your name should have been Big H!


----------

